# Scottish Newbie



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone, been more or a lurker so thought it was about time i said hello!
Spent most of yesterday visiting 3 dealers in Glasgow and Edinburgh viewing TTS TT's only to leave each disappointed with the conditions, looks like I'm going to have to travel further afield to find a mint, unabused TTS! Ideally looking for 2009-2012 model so if anyone care to give advise it will be appreciated..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thanks for the welcome guys 8) Seen a mad looking Yellow TTS on auto trader @dealer in Northwich [smiley=book2.gif] Nice low miles also


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sharrkey said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome
> ...


Best colour for a TT


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mines for sale in Glasgow 8)


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Damn these TTS with low mileage 2010+ hard hard to come by, keep telling myself PATIENCE [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You just need to up your budget mate :lol:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

sharrkey said:


> Damn these TTS with low mileage 2010+ hard hard to come by, keep telling myself PATIENCE [smiley=bigcry.gif]


What do you mean by "low"? Less than 60k? 
Also, what is your notional budget?


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> You just need to up your budget mate :lol:


Following your advice I already have lol, but unfortunately can't find any in Scotland 2010+ STronic


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> sharrkey said:
> 
> 
> > Damn these TTS with low mileage 2010+ hard hard to come by, keep telling myself PATIENCE [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I've seen a few sub 60k 2010/2011 STronic, don't mind travelling for the right car but do have a upper limit that I have to spend! Tts will be additional car as I bought this 118d MSport Shadow last September


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good stuff, what sort of budget are you working with now? I think your right hanging out for a FL model, no seat sag, cheaper tax, better grills. Buying and selling is always slow in Scotland as so few available. Nothing worse than travelling for hours and finding the cars not right.

Nice Beemer, you do a lot of miles on it?

I seen that dealer in Hamilton driving his sprint roadster, think it's done a lot more miles than your looking for. Didn't get a proper look as he was going the other direction


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> Good stuff, what sort of budget are you working with now? I think your right hanging out for a FL model, no seat sag, cheaper tax, better grills. Buying and selling is always slow in Scotland as so few available. Nothing worse than travelling for hours and finding the cars not right.
> 
> Nice Beemer, you do a lot of miles on it?
> 
> I seen that dealer in Hamilton driving his sprint roadster, think it's done a lot more miles than your looking for. Didn't get a proper look as he was going the other direction


Only 4k since September so quite low, didn't bother viewing the one in Hamilton as I've set my mind on a 2010 min age now and STronic! I've seen a few private listed 2010/11 sub 60k for £13500/14000, 2010 Fl STronic, coupe or Roadster don't mind is what I'm now looking for, non modified and full history.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The mileage on the Beemer will be even lower when you get the tts :lol: will keep my eyes open for you 8)


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

I'd appreciate that, thanks


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Seems a nice example https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3073374704


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks a nice spec, missing 19's, tints and bose. Can't see if has auto lights due to reflections in pictures. Wheels look like they have been sprayed or dipped, can't make out the tyre brand in pic. Always a gd indicator of how a cars been kept. Overall it's got quite a few options. Black is bad for showing stone chips due to white base coat but should be ok at they miles as quite low. Tbh s tronic is always 1.5-2k dearer if I was working on a budget upto 14k I think I'd be going for manual and low miles rather than s tronic and high miles. Have you drove one? The manual can feel a little sluggish in the lower rev range but a map transforms the drive. I know your not keen on modified cars, as standard they're still fast but feels faster in the mid to high range. Maybe ask him for some high res photos or video clips? Ask him if the haldex has been done.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

It's slightly cheaper on gumtree

https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-mot ... ios_social

Lucifers names Gary, go figure :lol:


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> It's slightly cheaper on gumtree
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-mot ... ios_social
> 
> Lucifers names Gary, go figure :lol:


Lol yeh noticed the plate, seen it on gumtree also! 
Ideally want STronic and don't mind 50/60k, there have been a few £14k 2010 STronic but all south, I'm in no real rush but would like to get something soon, maybe when I get access eventually to the sales section on here I can keep an eye on it but don't know what that post counts is that finally gives me access.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You can't be a million miles away post wise but nothing in there that fits your bill at the min. You know you will never drive that Beemer again 

Problem being some rough cars out there. Someone else has been messaging me as he's looking for one, he linked to an s tronic on AT at 15.5k. I won't link to it as not fair on the seller but when he got hi res pics he said the front end was littered with stone chips, rear bumper had 2 severe dings and when mot history checked it had an advisory for a windscreen chip in zone A. The seller thought there car was immaculate :roll: not everyone's as neurotic as us but that seller actually tried to describe as fantastic condition. Not right when someone's travelling 4 hours to view.


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeh that's why I'd prefer to buy from an enthusiast, travelling 4/5 hrs to view a car that seller believes is mint is what puts me off travelling south and especially from sellers on AT/EBay! I'm not expecting new car for used money nor perfection but do want the best I can get for my hard earned cash (don't we all lol)

Thanks again for the replies they are genuinely appreciated


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> It's slightly cheaper on gumtree
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-mot ... ios_social
> 
> Lucifers names Gary, go figure :lol:


https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... rchad=Used

Bit higher on the miles plus manual, used to me a manager there when it was a Renault dealership lol


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

To many miles mate. What about an s line Quattro? What sort of money are they nowadays?


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Seen you previous post but edited now, so I'll leave replying to it.

Not gonna compromise on model it's a tts or nothing tbh, been looking at E46 M3 also but they are demanding high money and concerns be buying a 13yr old car of that breed(and I've owned 2 previously)

Search continues lol


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Not sure if it's a gd idea or not. What's yr thoughts?

I like the m3's but would be worried about running costs. Why do you need 2 cars anyway lol


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Main Audi dealer & Specalist with adjust book value accordingly, AC EH ect will not and only be glad that the addional upgrades will add the ability for selling easier, I never adjusted when valuing but upgrades made me more inclined to pay book value!

Most EH and Ac dealers will have the likes of your car underwritten by sales manager at their motor stores and even then they will kick value in the nuts unless they have sold 2/3 of the same model in the last few months quickly and know demand is there for it.

Private is obviously a different matter, Sat Nav is of little importance to me I have it on my Civic also and never use it, it's actually quite good on the Bm thou.

I've owned both manual and Smg M3 so fully aware of running costs, but damn they are a joy to drive


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Both look very nice. I'm considering an m240 but will likely stay with Audi. Yes I'd imagine AC have been shifting decent ones very quickly, always the case when you can supply finance is guess.

Not tempted to trade the Beemer in and go for a mk3 tts or similar


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Most motor dealers will struggle to offer a competitive finance base rate for those ages of cars, I would think most buyers for them will self fund, 118d staying lol

Went on Monday to view and drive a M135i auto 21012 in Ac was in there MS showroom, arrived had 1 look and realised the whole back end and 2 rear quarters had been replaced(and poorly)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Personally I rarely drive fast but I stay off a major hill and I worry if I go rwd I will struggle in the icy weather. Think I would miss Quattro to much but will test a bmw when the time comes. Its about the only brand I haven't owned.


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Last Audi I owned was a Mk1 lefty 225 and that was about 12 yrs ago I think, maybe more lol


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had a 225 for 7 years, still miss it!


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

With the new car registration next month traditionally used cars increase in availability and prices fall a little as buyers of new try to get as much as possible rather than trading to their local dealer(well that's what I'm hoping for lol)
There's already been a few additional nationwide 2011/2012 tts added onto AT all with decent miles and hovering above £16k, I just need the right 2010/11 and I'm there :lol:

Perfect example just added https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... rchad=Used


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

What miles are these cars hovering over 16k :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: looks nice

Surely the car dealer in you realises mines 1.5 years and 3 plates newer. A black edition with a higher spec and 8k less miles plus a fash for not much more money :lol:


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Trust me if yours within my budget we would have already met lol Above was just an example and yes I appreciate model spec ect will make a difference, even the one linked to is more than I want to spend.

Left the trade over 7yrs ago and don't miss it one bit


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't think I'd want to sell to an ex car dealer anyway :lol:

Hopefully the boss gives you pm privileges soon so we don't keep clogging the new user section. Have you tried to look in the for sale section or pm's?


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> Don't think I'd want to sell to an ex car dealer anyway :lol:
> 
> ?


 :lol: Ohh i hate visiting car dealerships now and especially dealing with car sales men/women, you just know what they are already thinking, what they are going to say, and telling them that you previously worked in the trade will get you treated differently [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

sharrkey said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff, what sort of budget are you working with now? I think your right hanging out for a FL model, no seat sag, cheaper tax, better grills. Buying and selling is always slow in Scotland as so few available. Nothing worse than travelling for hours and finding the cars not right.
> ...


Up budget a bit more maybe? Ha ha. Dealers seem to be asking around £16k for low mileage 2011 examples. 
For example, this one in Inverness, which has only done 36k miles. Looks like a nice spec too.

https://www.motors.co.uk/car-47074741/?i=4&m=srs


----------

